# ground tricks - 29 snowboard ground tricks to learn



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

This video shows 29 ground tricks I'd like to learn next season:
YouTube - 29 snowboard ground tricks

I'm riding a Never Summer SL 155 and weigh about 160 lbs. I feel like I can't press the board as much as this video shows. Should I stick with the SL or try a different board?

Thanks


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

The SL is an all mountain freestyle board and slightly stiffer.. do these tricks on an EVO and you'll look like a pro. Not really necessary to get a dedicated stick for these, all doable on the SL but just a bit harder.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

just use your sl. people these days.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

if you can afford it, get a softer board...it makes this stuff a lot more fun, and you can go longer with less effort...also adding to the fun factor


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's you not the board. Oh NOEZ I CANTZ BUTTAHZ! Seriously the SL isn't that stiff I rode a cambered, a r.c., and other variations and I never had an issue and I'm 5lbs more than you. People need to realize it's not the stick that lets them butter its knowing how to manipulate the board. In this day and age you'll rarely find a board you can't do what you want with.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 25, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's you not the board. Oh NOEZ I CANTZ BUTTAHZ! Seriously the SL isn't that stiff I rode a cambered, a r.c., and other variations and I never had an issue and I'm 5lbs more than you. People need to realize it's not the stick that lets them butter its knowing how to manipulate the board. In this day and age you'll rarely find a board you can't do what you want with.


you're probably right about "its you, not the board" but i'm wondering how true that is with 10 year old boards. my custom from 2000 is way too stiff to butter imo....its also very hard to pop a decent ollie. truly cannot wait for next season and a new board......anyone else riding on a 10 year old board?


----------



## BlackBlue55 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think my board is about five years old, and it doesn't have much flex. I've never ridden on any other board, so I have no clue what the difference is. Still working on buttering.


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's you not the board. Oh NOEZ I CANTZ BUTTAHZ! Seriously the SL isn't that stiff I rode a cambered, a r.c., and other variations and I never had an issue and I'm 5lbs more than you. People need to realize it's not the stick that lets them butter its knowing how to manipulate the board. In this day and age you'll rarely find a board you can't do what you want with.


Not getting much love in life lately? Every post I see from you is negative.

you mad, butt hurt eh?


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

man i wish i could do the ones at the end... i got the basic ones down but i really wanna learn contiuose spin while pressed


----------



## epicjas0n (Dec 18, 2010)

Is the SL flexible enough to safely do tail blocks?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

TheCity said:


> Not getting much love in life lately? Every post I see from you is negative.
> 
> you mad, butt hurt eh?


his posts are always negative. just let him be.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

TheCity said:


> Not getting much love in life lately? Every post I see from you is negative.
> 
> you mad, butt hurt eh?


he's the ANGRY snowboarder, cmon wut do you expect haha


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah some ones gotta say it he just has a certain view


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

What do you guys think if I rode a burton custom X, on doing these tricks. I know it's possible, but just wondering how stiff it really is to be doing these types of pops


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

epicjas0n said:


> Is the SL flexible enough to safely do tail blocks?


I haven't rode it but by the sounds of how its been described I'd say its ideal for tail blocks. I think a mid flex all mountain board is best for tail blocks cause you can really sit on that tail, whereas a super soft board bends too much...at least for me anyway, I could be trippin...

---

I would love to see all these tricks done on a custom x...I feel like you would have to have ridiculously strong legs, but maybe im just a little butter bitch and need a soft board to get down on these tricks...


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont think thats 29 tricks, its really 3 tricks combines 9 different ways( with 2 odd balls)


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a Salomon Answer, stiffness rated 4 out of 5. I was able to do a tail press, but couldn't really lift the nose up high enough without leaning really far back. Am I kidding myself for trying to butter with my board?


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

BoredPanda said:


> What do you guys think if I rode a burton custom X, on doing these tricks. I know it's possible, but just wondering how stiff it really is to be doing these types of pops


Check out Ryan Knapton's new butter video. I think he's riding a Burton Custom X (?), but I don't know his weight or what size board he's using.

The Art of Flatland Snowboarding __ Butter vid 2.0 - YouTube

Has anyone compared the flex & butterability of a Custom X versus NS SL? I strapped into my SL today on carpet...flex/pop is great, but it's one HEAVY mutha.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

pretty impressive flatground vids, wish i could get all thoes tricks...but they spend too much time on groomers


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> ...but they spend too much time on groomers


 hey now, I'm stuck living where I am for the next year or so, and my local hill is just shallow groomers and a below-average park. I get to head out West for the real stuff maybe once/twice a year. Until then I figure I can work on fun butters and switch.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Board for butter*

As the saying goes "It's not the board. Your riding sucks"

Harsh, but you don't need a particular board just for buttering(whether you are this years EVO or a Custon from 10years ago) Play on your board, learn how to bend your legs and where your weight needs to be and see what happens! 

I still don't see why Ryan Knapton gets so much love on the internet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

was at A-BAY yesterday for the first outing of the year, not much to do beside butter. My buddy rides some 12 year old atlantis piece of shit, watching me butter (not well) my ET Classic he says "look" as he sort of wheelies to show me how stiff and unbutterable his board is. So I sez, I sez "lets switch". Turns out my ET is about 3x stiffer than his board, his shit was like a bowl of buttered noodles.

This really made him realize how far behind he is and how much practice and effort it takes.

Buttering unto itself is kinda ghey, imho, but you can learn alot about your riding and your board by doing it. I think of it like "you SHOULD be ABLE to butter, but just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD" :cheeky4:

hurt myself worse buttering last year than any other crash. was almost at a complete stop at Echo, conditions were hard as fuck, and had alot of press going on. Board slipped and the massive amount of pop in the board caused me to charlie brown in olympic fashion (gave myself 9s!). Landed square on my shoulderblades, took all summer to heal, I can still feel a bunch of scar tissue and shit in there.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

thats how i f'd up my leg last season. i dont what you call but i go into a tail with such an high angle that it sprays snow. anyways I was doing that and the tail of the board slipped forward under and bent my leg and caused a minor fracture.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

meant "tail press"


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

to the OP. Yes of course a softer board will be easier to press, but there's no reason at all you can't do a lot on your SL. Try moving your hips in line with the snowboard over your front or back leg and see where and how it flexes the board. Keep your upper body upright while you do this. Also think of the progression you need to follow. Start with tail presses (riding straight and flat in snowboarding's version of a manual). Nose presses. Switch tail and nose press. When you are comfortable with those its not too difficult to get things sideways and or spinning as you butter your way around. Make sure your comfortable with flat-ground 180's in both directions. 
Obviously find somewhere with a very gentle pitch to practice on...back to the easy terrain. This is fun stuff to work on when you're riding with people who are just beginning and need to practice on the greens. I think butters are fun, and teach you massive amounts of board and body control.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh NOEZ I CANTZ BUTTAHZ!QUOTE]
> 
> lmao.
> Your boards fine, if anything butters on icey days is a little more difficult than on pow. but it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

this thread is 7 months old you necrophiliacs :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hey man i don't check datestamps i just click new posts and do things.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

borborygmii said:


> This video shows 29 ground tricks I'd like to learn next season:
> YouTube - 29 snowboard ground tricks


I wish someone would remake that video.... the quality of the picture, sound, and text intros are TERRIBLE. Tricks are neat and something I'd definitely like to see how far I could progress through this season though..


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome, hhaidar - some of the best advice I've read on this forum! I'll be working on this stuff this season, thanks!



hhaidar said:


> to the OP. Yes of course a softer board will be easier to press, but there's no reason at all you can't do a lot on your SL. Try moving your hips in line with the snowboard over your front or back leg and see where and how it flexes the board. Keep your upper body upright while you do this. Also think of the progression you need to follow. Start with tail presses (riding straight and flat in snowboarding's version of a manual). Nose presses. Switch tail and nose press. When you are comfortable with those its not too difficult to get things sideways and or spinning as you butter your way around. Make sure your comfortable with flat-ground 180's in both directions.
> Obviously find somewhere with a very gentle pitch to practice on...back to the easy terrain. This is fun stuff to work on when you're riding with people who are just beginning and need to practice on the greens. I think butters are fun, and teach you massive amounts of board and body control.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks, glad it helped! keep us posted on your progress


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Here in Japan the parks are not as big and many places barely have one. Hence ground trick specialists.
At my local hill there are plenty of dudes who rock tricks like this video. 
Its pretty sweet to watch from the lift.


----------

